# Bed sheets everywhere...



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to ask if anyone else out there does what I do by covering ALL the furniture with white bed sheets at Halloween season? I just thought they add a little spookier ambiance

I have never paid for them -- I just ask local hotels for their "old" sheets (I cut off the fitted corners on bottom sheets and cut of the top and bottom strips of flat sheets). I have around 60 or so now.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I do it when we have a party, I think it has a duel purpose, looks like an old house with furniture covered like in the movies and keeps candle wax and assorted food and drink off the furniture.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm going to do this for our party in 2010. Gotta get bedsheets though.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*First of all love the ceiling 

Second of all yes I do only I dye mine grey, it gives it a more haunting look!

Third, love the floors, real hardwood????*


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't know hotels will give out the old sheets.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Scott N. said:


> I do it when we have a party, I think it has a duel purpose, looks like an old house with furniture covered like in the movies and keeps candle wax and assorted food and drink off the furniture.


have to agree with scott here, we do it for the party not only for look but to protect them from makeup and spills. the protection part wasnt planned until we noticed a set of green leg marks on the sheets. guess a mermaid sat there.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

gravedigger greg said:


> have to agree with scott here, we do it for the party not only for look but to protect them from makeup and spills. the protection part wasnt planned until we noticed a set of green leg marks on the sheets. guess a mermaid sat there.


Oh no! 

In another thread someone who was covered in blood sat down on the couch because it was covered in a sheet... but the sheet was too thin and there were blood stains all over the couch when they removed the sheet.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Juice said:


> I didn't know hotels will give out the old sheets.


I didn't know they gave out bedsheets either. This is a great tip. 

But do you have any tips on how to ask for them.. Dr. Terror Eyes?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *First of all love the ceiling
> 
> Second of all yes I do only I dye mine grey, it gives it a more haunting look!
> 
> Third, love the floors, real hardwood????*


I also love the house. 

Also, dying the sheets grey is a great tip. 

Have you tried to dye them any other color?

I am wondering is dying them with tea or coffee might give it an old... musty.... type of feel.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Zeltino said:


> I'm going to do this for our party in 2010. Gotta get bedsheets though.


I get mine free from a local Comfort Inn -- they throw them away after so many washings.

Just be open and tell them that you love to decorate your home for Halloween and any old bedsheets that are discarding -- and you KNOW that they do so every so many months -- would be gladly picked up from at their place of business. Tell them you don't care if stained or ripped (just take off a 4-inch strip where the tear is, for example). I usually score a bag of 20-30 mixed bottom and top sheets each time.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

propmistress said:


> I also love the house.
> 
> Also, dying the sheets grey is a great tip.
> 
> ...


Ha!! I just had a though...we have 6 dogs now and I'll just leave the sheets out all year maybe. THAT will give them the grunge-look. lol


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *First of all love the ceiling
> 
> Second of all yes I do only I dye mine grey, it gives it a more haunting look!
> 
> Third, love the floors, real hardwood????*


Hi Spook,

I'm glad you like the ceiling.

We keep the ceiling mini can/spot lights way down in that room and use 48" black lights (set up on top of curtain boxes above a window at the middle of the room) to make them all glow. I might try to dingy one up and see how it looks.

BTW, the white trapezoid shape at the far end near the ceiling is the unique pseudo lightning storm I posted the other day.






And the flooring is real wood - throughout the house except the study and bed rooms. Actually, putting down wood in master bedroom soon due the 6 dogs.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Dr. TerrorEyes said:


> Ha!! I just had a though...we have 6 dogs now and I'll just leave the sheets out all year maybe. THAT will give them the grunge-look. lol


Yep... it would probably make it very musty too...

Wow.. 6 dogs... I only have two... but my beagle causes enough problems for at least 4 more dogs.

And I am really impressed.. 6 dogs.. not even a speck of fur in the picture and no evidence of dog related damage... 
(Who is your groomer and trainer... I think I need their numbers...lol)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have covered mine in the past with sheets and plan to do so again this year. Last year I just draped it over them and didn't cover them all the way (I'd just gotten the sofa and chairs and wanted to show them off!). 
We actually keep each one covered with a comforter every day! We have 4 cats (that's how many claws?) and uncover what we want to use when we get home from work and everything if anyone is coming over. Kinda sucks, but they are almost 2 yrs old and still look new. We keep talking about getting the cats declawed, about $80 per cat, but the money is always needed elswhere, plus they only do the front feet there. I bet if I could get them to do the back feet they would want double $!
I use sheets that I get from nursing homes and rehab centers. I leave the tears in but have cut some of them as needed. I dye them so have some grey and some tea (or coffee) stained. I work in one and they have to replace torn, worn and stained sheets (gotta keep up their image) that are still perfectly good. I cover the plants with them in winter, so they earn their keep!
;D


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for the tip.
and maybe as another tip wrap the chair and couch cushions in garbage bags before you put the sheets on.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I cover my coffee table at Halloween with a whit sheet I splattered with red paint so it looks like blood drops.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a great tip, Dr. T. I have been wanting to do the bedsheet thing for a few years, but never wanted to pay for the extra sheets. This would also come in handy for those monter mud project too.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

I used black sheets last year. My parents had bought them and made them into drapes for the backdrops of our church Xmas and Easter plays. And since they are in charge of all the props, I get to use them. Of course, no one at my party was bloody or overly made up.
I had no idea about the hotels discarding old sheets. I will have to look into that. RIT dye works wonders on fabrics! LOL


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

kjbittick said:


> I used black sheets last year. My parents had bought them and made them into drapes for the backdrops of our church Xmas and Easter plays. And since they are in charge of all the props, I get to use them. Of course, no one at my party was bloody or overly made up.
> I had no idea about the hotels discarding old sheets. I will have to look into that. RIT dye works wonders on fabrics! LOL


I hadn't thought about black...cool idea! I sued white (with fabric whitener in the detergent) to get them to glow with the two 48" black light on the light up the room. A fun effect! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Great money-saving idea!


----------

